# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Jonathan Tippett

## Airicist

youtube.com/jtippett

facebook.com/jgtippett

twitter.com/jgtippett

linkedin.com/in/jonathan-tippett-72a8411

Projects:

Prosthesis, exo-bionic racing mech

Mondo spider

----------


## Airicist

PechaKucha - Volume 30, Jonathan Tippett
November 29, 2013




> Our next speaker is both Artist and Engineer. With a past in the fields of marine hydraulics, fuel cells and neurovascular implants and a present still working part time as a biomedical engineer with several patents to his name and human implants under his belt, his creative pursuits have taken him well beyond the microscopic world of brain implants.
> 
> He has co-hosted a Discovery Channel series called Breaking Point, co-owned a pottery studio and was one of the founders of the eatART Foundation, a unique, educational art research laboratory.
> 
> His personal artwork explores the relationship between humans, machines, energy, power and physical skill at an extreme scale. His first large scale piece was the  Mondo Spider, created with a group of friends in 2006. His current project is 2 story tall, human controlled mech suit called Prosthesis: The Anti-Robot.

----------

